# i need the software ( power driver IQ ) for epson stylus 1390



## mezoomar (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi 

i need the software ( power driver iq ) for Epson stylus 1390, couldnt find it, and i wanna know if i'm not using power driver how would i tell the machine that the design i'm printing is for a mug or a t-shirt or any other material ?? please help


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Contact you supplier...their tech support department should be able to assist you. Are you using sublijet inks?


----------

